# Tractor Brand Changes in US



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

While mowing today I started thinking about the tractor brands regionally and how some who once were strictly Case,Allis Chalmers,Oliver,etc have had to change brands if they bought newer tractors.

We always ran Fords when I grew up and still do today since I haven't seen the need nor had the money to trade up.We did own one Massey Ferguson we picked up used for a while and,while doing well for us,got traded for another Ford when we wanted a larger loader for handling round bales.


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

It’s a lot the same with auto makers. Oldsmobile, Pontiac, Hudson, IH, and the list goes on.


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

Back in the 1970's, there must have been about 2 dozen snowmobile brands. Today there are only 4, and 2 of them are made in Minnesota.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

jr in va said:


> While mowing today I started thinking about the tractor brands regionally and how some who once were strictly Case,Allis Chalmers,Oliver,etc have had to change brands if they bought newer tractors.
> 
> We always ran Fords when I grew up and still do today since I haven't seen the need nor had the money to trade up.We did own one Massey Ferguson we picked up used for a while and,while doing well for us,got traded for another Ford when we wanted a larger loader for handling round bales.


 Over in cattletoday in the hay/alfalfa forums (located in the first few entries) there is a poll on tractor brands used in current hay production. Ford-NH made it to the #2 spot with 16 replies while beloved mother deere made 23 as one would expect. Interesting the colors that didn't even get honorable mention.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

PaulN said:


> Back in the 1970's, there must have been about 2 dozen snowmobile brands. Today there are only 4, and 2 of them are made in Minnesota.


i thought it was around 60 brands,thought I had heard that anyway??


----------



## PaulN (Mar 4, 2014)

swmnhay said:


> i thought it was around 60 brands,thought I had heard that anyway??


Cy, I stand corrected. When I looked it up on Google, one site says 64 brands, another says more than 100, and still another claims as many as 190 manufacturers.


----------

